# Random FFA encounters



## BearHUG4U (Nov 7, 2011)

So when have you encountered a FFA in public at random?

When I went to philly with friends a few months ago I saw a very pretty Girl dancing she walks up to me rubs my belly and starts dancing with me. However I noticed that she was looking at me all night and she was with another BHM and from the looks of it its was their first date or somthing cause this poor girl was trying to have a good time and this guy looked very out of sync, being shy and uncomfortable and just didnt look fun to be around. So as I was dancing with her he just looks at the ground and puts his arms behind his back and just looks sad! So me being the gentleman I am Gave her a hug and told her I had to meet back up with my friends. I however Regret this because this girl was drop dead pretty : ) And it was obvious she was a FFA with a boring date with a fellow BHM.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Nov 7, 2011)

BearHUG4U said:


> So when have you encountered a FFA in public at random?
> 
> When I went to philly with friends a few months ago I saw a very pretty Girl dancing she walks up to me rubs my belly and starts dancing with me. However I noticed that she was looking at me all night and she was with another BHM and from the looks of it its was their first date or somthing cause this poor girl was trying to have a good time and this guy looked very out of sync, being shy and uncomfortable and just didnt look fun to be around. So as I was dancing with her he just looks at the ground and puts his arms behind his back and just looks sad! So me being the gentleman I am Gave her a hug and told her I had to meet back up with my friends. I however Regret this because this girl was drop dead pretty : ) And it was obvious she was a FFA with a boring date with a fellow BHM.



Just sayin' "Bro's before the ho's"

Besides, as hot as she was, you should've sent her back to her date. He was obviously uncomfortable.

But tha's just me.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 7, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Just sayin' "Bro's before the ho's"
> 
> Besides, as hot as she was, you should've sent her back to her date. He was obviously uncomfortable.
> 
> But tha's just me.



I think that only works if you're actually bro's. He was a random stranger


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Nov 7, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> I think that only works if you're actually bro's. He was a random stranger



<//< No honour amongst men?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 7, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> <//< No honour amongst men?



Personally, I wouldn't do it. But i'm sure others would.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Nov 7, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Personally, I wouldn't do it. But i'm sure others would.



Pft, admit it, if you saw the woman of your dreams I bet you'd throw her over your shoulder like a barbarian and take her away.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Nov 7, 2011)

Fuck that. she would have been mine. If he's just sitting in the corner sulking he doesn't deserve her anyway.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 7, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Pft, admit it, if you saw the woman of your dreams I bet you'd throw her over your shoulder like a barbarian and take her away.



HAHAH probably, but that'll most likely lead to a restraining order.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 7, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> <//< No honour amongst men?



Honor amongst men LOL...

It only works if they are actually friends, and even then sometimes they can't help themselves. Men will try to take a woman from another man like you wouldn't believe....no guilt, no regret. And brazen, too.


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 7, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Honor amongst men LOL...
> 
> It only works if they are actually friends, and even then sometimes they can't help themselves. Men will try to take a woman from another man like you wouldn't believe....no guilt, no regret. And brazen, too.



it adds to the challenge! a taken woman is 34% more attractive than her single counterpart


----------



## FishCharming (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Nov 7, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> it adds to the challenge! a taken woman is 34% more attractive than her single counterpart



I definitely agree.


----------



## Broadside (Nov 8, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Honor amongst men LOL...
> 
> It only works if they are actually friends, and even then sometimes they can't help themselves. Men will try to take a woman from another man like you wouldn't believe....no guilt, no regret. And brazen, too.



Well..... that depends. I've only done this once, and the only reason I did it was because the fucker cock blocked me so bad it was like he was created in a secret government lab from the future and traveled back in time specifically to cock block me. He deserved it. It was vengeance. It was spring break in Cancun. I regret nothing.

Every other time I've respected the situation and not gone after the woman.

If I met the right one and found myself falling for them though, I doubt I could help myself. I'm only human after all.


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 8, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> it adds to the challenge! a taken woman is 34% more attractive than her single counterpart



Oh, I'm not saying it isn't hot...


----------



## JenFromOC (Nov 8, 2011)

Broadside said:


> Well..... that depends. I've only done this once, and the only reason I did it was because the fucker cock blocked me so bad it was like he was created in a secret government lab from the future and traveled back in time specifically to cock block me. He deserved it. It was vengeance. It was spring break in Cancun. I regret nothing.
> 
> Every other time I've respected the situation and not gone after the woman.
> 
> If I met the right one and found myself falling for them though, I doubt I could help myself. I'm only human after all.



LOL @ being created in a secret government lab....


----------



## analikesyourface (Nov 8, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> it adds to the challenge! a taken woman is 34% more attractive than her single counterpart



85.666780% of all statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 9, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> 85.666780% of all statistics are made up on the spot.



Where's your citation?


----------



## Melian (Nov 9, 2011)

Mordecai said:


> Where's your citation?



I think I know where she got that number.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 9, 2011)

Melian said:


> I think I know where she got that number.



Those numbers look correct.


----------



## Melian (Nov 9, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> Those numbers look correct.



Hozay's number would be about 90000.


----------



## escapist (Nov 9, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> <//< No honour amongst men?



Your forgetting my fathers favorite quote, "All is fair in love and war".

Yeah I'm sorry (well not really), but if I'm available and the other guy is a chump its his loss. Attraction isn't something anybody can really control. I'm not going to feel bad that she feels it for me and not him.


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 16, 2011)

Melian said:


> I think I know where she got that number.



I knowingly clicked that link!


----------



## PaperZombie (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll let you know when I actually meet one! :|


----------



## vinarian (Dec 9, 2011)

I've always been to shy to talk to hot women, at least untill I get to know them...and by then I've moved into the"friends"category


----------



## analikesyourface (Dec 9, 2011)

Talk to BITCH in class today. Get talking about chubby dudes.

She's only slightly less bitchy though. I was really hoping for an FFA friend /welp/


----------



## BigMike (Dec 18, 2011)

Unfortunately, I haven't found a woman interested in a date in quite a number of years, let alone an admirer.


----------



## escapist (Dec 18, 2011)

BigMike said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't found a woman interested in a date in quite a number of years, let alone an admirer.



Really? Did you flirt with them? Did you notice they changed when they were around you? Did you notice a girl at the store engage you in conversation out of nowhere? Did you notice the woman who playfully engaged you first in a conversation and you just built the excitement till you got a number or even better kissed her goodbye?

If not why not? Women will give you all the chances in the world most the time. However, a lot of us dudes just don't even see it....and no offence ladies, FFA's tend to be worse! FFA's will go out of there way to try to hide from you. They don't really want you to know they are gushing just looking at you eat that pizza, or trying to fit into that theater seat.

Case-in-point: Once I was over at a girls house where I had been told she was into "bigger guys". I truly got almost ZERO indication of such other than right before I went home she made some comment about how I wasn't fat I was just "A Big Man"! Then right before I left she grabbed both ass cheeks and let out an Uuuhhhhhhh-mmmm as she lustfully squeezed them. I'm glad I was on my way out the door because she caught me so off guard I really had no comeback. In complete shock I went home totally shy and looking forward to the next time we got together. It was well worth every minute of playfulness and flirtation letting her make the move to really let me know she was interested in more than just fun chit-chat.

Fun story but my point you ask well I had quite a few I was trying to make but my main point was sometimes they are hard to spot, and even harder to get them to let it out. Most all the FFA's I know/have known tend to be a little shy at first. It didn't understand it at first but I was told to think of it in terms I can understand. How would I feel if the hottest woman I could imagine was flirting and playing with me (Ironically its not far from the truth many FFA's are like that to me).

Next time a random woman strikes up a conversation, realize it might be more than her wanting to know what the best kind of ice-cream is.


----------



## BigMike (Dec 19, 2011)

escapist said:


> Really? Did you flirt with them? Did you notice they changed when they were around you? Did you notice a girl at the store engage you in conversation out of nowhere? Did you notice the woman who playfully engaged you first in a conversation and you just built the excitement till you got a number or even better kissed her goodbye?
> 
> If not why not? Women will give you all the chances in the world most the time. However, a lot of us dudes just don't even see it....and no offence ladies, FFA's tend to be worse! FFA's will go out of there way to try to hide from you. They don't really want you to know they are gushing just looking at you eat that pizza, or trying to fit into that theater seat.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, nothing like that has ever happened to me. Of the many I have asked out, the answer has run the gamut from just no to I must be kidding. Things may be different for some other people, but it has never been for me.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 19, 2011)

BigMike said:


> Unfortunately, nothing like that has ever happened to me. Of the many I have asked out, the answer has run the gamut from just no to I must be kidding. Things may be different for some other people, but it has never been for me.



Well I've yet to encounter the girls Escapist runs into. Unfortunately most girls won't let you know that they're interested, or will wait for you to provide an opening. And then you have the problem of "I just want to be friends/I thought you were nice to hang out with", which most guys respond to by completely disappearing after being 'friend zoned'.

(Which sucks mighty musty hairy balls, by the way. Because then as a girl you're left knowing that someone you liked and trusted was just trying to put their hand down your pants, and doesn't want to pursue anything else with you).

As for FFA encounters, I wouldn't hold your breath, anyone. Most of us won't pop out of the blue and demand to squeeze a flabby bit. It sucks, it's inconvenient, but that's life.

Grouchy Dating Advice!


----------



## Paquito (Dec 19, 2011)

Zowie said:


> As for FFA encounters, I wouldn't hold your breath, anyone. Most of us won't pop out of the blue and demand to squeeze a flabby bit. It sucks, it's inconvenient, but that's life.
> 
> Grouchy Dating Advice!



I love you.

and I can totally tell that's YOU grabbing my flabby bits. A little less pinching, more rubbing please.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 19, 2011)

brb gonna go out and grab random stranger bellies until someone gets the hint.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 19, 2011)

you should obviously just move to vegas where the hordes of stripper FFAs are hanging out at the buffets just waiting to abduct fatties. 

and how much of an attempt at looking decent do you make? it's one thing being fat, we see fat guys in relationships every day, it's a completely different thing being a fat slob with a repellent personality...


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 19, 2011)

I held my breath and when I came to my wallet was missing.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 19, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> you should obviously just move to vegas where the hordes of stripper FFAs are hanging out at the buffets just waiting to abduct fatties.
> 
> and how much of an attempt at looking decent do you make? it's one thing being fat, we see fat guys in relationships every day, it's a completely different thing being a fat slob with a repellent personality...



Well, we are all not like strippers but we do have some really nice places to fill your tummy. 

Plus it really does help to be a hottie fatty and not a scary hulking fattie if you want to get groped on a regular basis.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 19, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Well I've yet to encounter the girls Escapist runs into. Unfortunately most girls won't let you know that they're interested, or will wait for you to provide an opening.
> 
> Grouchy Dating Advice!



Says the grouchy.aggressive FFA who put a certain BHM in a flying scissor lock...haha


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 19, 2011)

I want to be put in a scissor lock


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 19, 2011)

The best way to spot an FFA is to find a gal with a BHM, especially if she is physically affectionate with him in public. Since she's taken, you're best bet is to get into her friend zone. She knows which of her friends is a fellow FFA and she can introduce you. Also, you can be an understudy waiting in the wings (but don't count on it!).


----------



## BigMike (Dec 19, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> you should obviously just move to vegas where the hordes of stripper FFAs are hanging out at the buffets just waiting to abduct fatties.
> 
> and how much of an attempt at looking decent do you make? it's one thing being fat, we see fat guys in relationships every day, it's a completely different thing being a fat slob with a repellent personality...



I make quite a go at it. I am well dressed, well spoken and well read. People tell me there is someone out there for everyone, but I am pretty much getting to the point where I believe that it is never going to happen.


----------



## escapist (Dec 19, 2011)

BigMike said:


> Unfortunately, nothing like that has ever happened to me. Of the many I have asked out, the answer has run the gamut from just no to I must be kidding. Things may be different for some other people, but it has never been for me.



Well I'm not 100% sure you got all of what I was saying.

1. You have to notice them giving a hint of interest
- If you don't see it you can learn how to give it a nudge, but you can't go to step 2 unless you notice some interest first.
2. You have to be able to hit the ball back (aka flirting & having fun)
3. as a rule I try not to ask women out who aren't feeling me or I'm not feeling them. (Yeah its really basic but people forget sometimes. We get caught up with how much we just want someone etc rather than thinking am I really vibing with this person?).

That's really the whole thing. Don't even go into a conversation worrying about what the end result is. Fun positive energy will get you everywhere. At the end of the day I'd rater have fun meeting people and having a good time than pounding my head against a seemingly immovable wall of trying to get a date. I can't speak for others but I know for me personally it was all about learning how not to be in my own head worrying about stuff.

As for all the haters, don't listen to them. There are more FFA's than you know, and even better there are plenty of every day women who are willing to look past weight for the right guy who makes them feel amazing (and not like just another good friend)....looking good and smelling good will only help add to your success.

If that's not good enough look at it this way. Because your alive you come from a long line of men who have been successful with women for generations. Its literally in you DNA, learn to trust it and have fun with the process. Never fret about a learning experience because each step gets you one step closer to your goal.


----------



## BigMike (Dec 19, 2011)

escapist said:


> Well I'm not 100% sure you got all of what I was saying.
> 
> 1. You have to notice them giving a hint of interest
> - If you don't see it you can learn how to give it a nudge, but you can't go to step 2 unless you notice some interest first.
> ...



I would love to live in the world you live in.


----------



## cakeboy (Dec 19, 2011)

If somebody came up to me and randomly grabbed a flabby bit I'd scream and hit them with my pocketbook. What kind of girl do you think I am?


----------



## djudex (Dec 19, 2011)

cakeboy said:


> If somebody came up to me and randomly grabbed a flabby bit I'd scream and hit them with my pocketbook. What kind of girl do you think I am?



I'm going to go with "a big ol' sissy-Mary"


----------



## cakeboy (Dec 19, 2011)

djudex said:


> I'm going to go with "a big ol' sissy-Mary"



Hush your saucy mouth before I flog you with my go-go Gadget Vag!


----------



## lynnrockabilly (Dec 30, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> The best way to spot an FFA is to find a gal with a BHM, especially if she is physically affectionate with him in public. Since she's taken, you're best bet is to get into her friend zone. She knows which of her friends is a fellow FFA and she can introduce you. Also, you can be an understudy waiting in the wings (but don't count on it!).



That's an interesting thought. I don't know if I agree though. What if, instead, all the bhms out there take a good look around when they are out and just smile at all the ladies that look at them. A genuine smile back to you, with an eye smile, and voila, you can start a conversation.

As a FFA living in NYC, it seems like a lot of the really big guys are not very happy with how they look, so when a woman ::me:: has looked at them, they think negatively and don't smile back.

I noticed that when I had traveled out of the city and the suburbs, the big guys were more open to being hit on. IDK why though.


----------



## banjo (Dec 30, 2011)

I went to a party at a friend of a friends house, and the host lady kept holding my tubby sides and belly to move me around for some reason when i was standing around and talking with friends and smiling at me. It was especially awkward because she was married and her and her husband are both martial arts practitioners with a kid :|

I'm not sure if she was an FFA or just mucking around but it was quite strange and i didn't really react to it because i was scared her or her husband would karate chop my face.


----------



## Goreki (Dec 30, 2011)

banjo said:


> I went to a party at a friend of a friends house, and the host lady kept holding my tubby sides and belly to move me around for some reason when i was standing around and talking with friends and smiling at me. It was especially awkward because she was married and her and her husband are both martial arts practitioners with a kid :|
> 
> I'm not sure if she was an FFA or just mucking around but it was quite strange and i didn't really react to it because i was scared her or her husband would karate chop my face.


I think some people are just ridiculously tactile. I had a friend who would put her hands on my waist while we were taking at our lockers all the time, and she's as straight as they come. I've also noticed a few people my boyfriend knows will touch his belly while taking to him, guys and girls. Really interesting to watch.


----------



## banjo (Dec 30, 2011)

That's true. It didn't make me uncomfortable or anything, i just thought she was kind of sweet and wanted to make everyone feel comfortable. Until i saw her break up a fight with one of her relatives using some weird martial arts move:| She was really a two sided character


----------



## Wanderer (Jan 2, 2012)

vinarian said:


> I've always been to shy to talk to hot women, at least untill I get to know them...and by then I've moved into the"friends"category



I can make plenty of conversation, myself. I just don't get too many opportunities right now...


----------



## escapist (Jan 8, 2012)

I had to post that I just uncovered another one. Not only an FFA but a feeder. The interesting part was the more she talked the more her story started to sound like one we have all heard on Dim's many times. You know where the girl finds a guy, they get comfortable together she cooks for him he gets chunky and she really likes it but he HATES IT! It doesn't sound like she's in to SSBHM or anything but she said a "Layer of comfort"...I don't know I just love how she put that.

I really think there are more FFA's out there than people realize. You just have to know how to bring it out in conversation. :happy:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 12, 2012)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> <//< No honour amongst men?



It's been my experience that a man would step over the prone form of his own mother as she suffered in agony with a sucking chest wound to get at a woman who gave him the winky-dink. Nothing's fair in love or war, especially when you can get away with it.


----------



## JScimitar (Jan 16, 2012)

I think I met one once, since I became aware of the existence of FFA's about after joining this board. I was at a friends party and we kind of clicked and there was some flirting.....problem was she was getting married in three weeks.

I'm more aware now but still haven't met any others i'm aware of.


----------

